# 100% online Reformed Seminary



## monoergon (Aug 31, 2015)

What is one of the best Reformed Seminaries available 100% online? I live in South America and want to study for the Bachelors degree.


----------



## ooguyx (Aug 31, 2015)

The North American Reformed Seminary has a BA program, but you need a local mentor.


----------



## jamessh1990 (Sep 1, 2015)

Reformed Theological Seminary offer an online MA degree course ;

https://www.rts.edu/site/Global/About//


----------



## Jake (Sep 1, 2015)

I know Academia de Teologica Reformada is on-line and has many South American students; however, it is in Spanish and thus I don't know if it will be useful to you. It's very good and Reformed education though:

http://academiareformada.com/


----------



## dtaylor3 (Sep 1, 2015)

It's not a seminary, but the lectures are seminary quality at connect.ligonier.org


----------



## monoergon (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you for the indications!


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 1, 2015)

Nathan, GPTS http://gpts.edu/ has a bachelors program which you can do completely online. And I believe all or most of the classes are live feed where you can actually interact with the professors as they teach the class. I'm told the bachelors program is essentially the same as the MDiv that they offer. If you need a contact, PM and I'll share with you the President's email and you can contact him directly.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 1, 2015)

You might also want to look into MINTS.
http://www.mints.edu


----------



## rpeters (Sep 1, 2015)

MINTS actually is what i would pick above any other. They have a solid online program they have been developing it for awhile. It is also in spanish http://www.mintsonline.com/campus/


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 3, 2015)

Whitfield College offers a Bachelor's program. http://whitefieldcollege.org/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2015)

We do not currently have a bachelors degree available, but you can obtain your Diploma at Northern Evangelical Seminary. Check out www.northernseminary.net.


----------



## tabrooks (Sep 12, 2015)

RTS is regionally accredited. In some of the other cases, it is difficult to even ascertain their accreditation status. This may or may not be important to you, but I believe that each institution should be abundantly clear on this point. For example, I just perused the site for Whitefield college using the provided link. I clicked on many categories and couldn't find any clarity on this point.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 12, 2015)

tabrooks said:


> RTS is regionally accredited. In some of the other cases, it is difficult to even ascertain their accreditation status. This may or may not be important to you, but I believe that each institution should be abundantly clear on this point. For example, I just perused the site for Whitefield college using the provided link. I clicked on many categories and couldn't find any clarity on this point.



Check this page.



> Whitefield College is a member of the American Federation of Colleges and Seminaries (AmFed), and is seeking membership in the Association of Christian Schools International (ASCI).
> 
> AmFed has established a quality educational standard in post-secondary education for evangelical colleges and seminaries that do not seek secular accreditation. AmFed is not approved as a United States Department of Education (USDOE)-recognized accrediting agency. The Florida State Board of Independent Colleges and Universities (SBICU) has designated AmFed as an approved educational agency, for the purpose of assuring conformity with the statutory requirements that mandate the disclosure of consumer-type information. As such the Federation represents and evaluates religious postsecondary institutions for ‘authorization to grant degrees’ in the State of Florida.
> 
> ...


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 12, 2015)

Clark-Tillian said:


> Whitfield College offers a Bachelor's program. http://whitefieldcollege.org/



The affiliated Whitefield Theological Seminary offers a Bachelor's of Divinity for students who are over 35 at the time of graduation and do not have an undergrad degree. The program is identical to their M.Div program.


----------

